# HVAC fan speed is terrible



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This was fixed in 2013. The 2011 and 2012s have fan speeds of 

sleeping mouse breath
awake mouse breath
running mouse breath
hurricane


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

They're all like that. I rarely need to put my AC above fan speed 3, but that's mostly because the car dogs down and I can't stand the leafblower in the dash on fan speed 4.

Change the cabin filter if you haven't - a clogged one will REALLY restrict air flow. Shutting the right-most vent helps a lot too if you don't have a passenger.


----------



## Lethal Tendencies (Nov 12, 2014)

Was this a recall or just an upgrade. I tried to get the dealership to look at it but they said I was out of warranty because of the build date was july. which to me is a load of crap. I said to the service writer you mean to tell me the car was sold the day it was built.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The 2013's just got 6 fan speeds instead of 4.


----------



## Lethal Tendencies (Nov 12, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> They're all like that. I rarely need to put my AC above fan speed 3, but that's mostly because the car dogs down and I can't stand the leafblower in the dash on fan speed 4.
> 
> Change the cabin filter if you haven't - a clogged one will REALLY restrict air flow. Shutting the right-most vent helps a lot too if you don't have a passenger.



my fan speed 4 is not that good or loud


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Check your warranty status here:
https://my.chevrolet.com/na-chevrolet/home

Put in your VIN number and go to the warranty tracker section.


----------



## Lethal Tendencies (Nov 12, 2014)

I will check out the cabin filter


----------



## Lethal Tendencies (Nov 12, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Check your warranty status here:
> https://my.chevrolet.com/na-chevrolet/home
> 
> Put in your VIN number and go to the warranty tracker section.



Thank you


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

If you fan speeds are low on the first 3 and fast on the last one you may have a bad resistor. I had grandprix that had one that went out and only the highest setting would do anything. Not sure were its located in the cruze but in the grandprix it was in air passage near the fan.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

cruze2011white said:


> If you fan speeds are low on the first 3 and fast on the last one you may have a bad resistor. I had grandprix that had one that went out and only the highest setting would do anything. Not sure were its located in the cruze but in the grandprix it was in air passage near the fan.


I'm pretty sure the Cruze uses PWM - essentially the computer acts as a resistor following a program.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> This was fixed in 2013. The 2011 and 2012s have fan speeds of
> 
> sleeping mouse breath
> awake mouse breath
> ...


It may be better, but it ain't great. I find myself wanting a setting between 3 and 4.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

From searching on the web they still use a resistor.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Based on time and mileage my money is on a loaded cabin filter…….Out of all my cars, none gunks up a filter as quickly as my 2012 Cruze.

With a new filter, the fan output changes dramatically.

Rob


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Lethal Tendencies said:


> Was this a recall or just an upgrade. I tried to get the dealership to look at it but they said I was out of warranty because of the build date was july. which to me is a load of crap. I said to the service writer you mean to tell me the car was sold the day it was built.


 The writer is making up his own Warranty rules as its not the build date but the In Service Date


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Based on time and mileage my money is on a loaded cabin filter…….Out of all my cars, none gunks up a filter as quickly as my 2012 Cruze.
> 
> With a new filter, the fan output changes dramatically.


 Good call, probably what is happening.


----------



## Lethal Tendencies (Nov 12, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> The writer is making up his own Warranty rules as its not the build date but the In Service Date


That was the date the dealer gave me. I checked with the vin search and the date was the same as what the dealer told me. I am going to have a carfax done and see when the first owner took posession. Its possible that this was a fleet vehicle and the build date and date of sale would be the same. And I am not making up my own warranty rules , just trying to understand it better


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The warranty tool should show the date and mileage the car was put in service. For instance, mines a 10/11 build date but I didn't buy the car until 4/12. I think the service writer probably misspoke. The build date can be found inside your drivers side door.


----------



## Lethal Tendencies (Nov 12, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> The warranty tool should show the date and mileage the car was put in service. For instance, mines a 10/11 build date but I didn't buy the car until 4/12. I think the service writer probably misspoke. The build date can be found inside your drivers side door.


I thought that too. But he said like three times.Ha Ha. I will look on the door. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Lethal Tendencies said:


> The interior fan speed on my 2012 LS is pathetic. positions 1,2,3 are pretty much useless and 4 is ok. What I need to do is find another cruze and try the fan and see if its the same as mine. I bought the car with 24k miles so I don't know if this is what it should be or mine has a problem. Anyone else experience this ?


Hello Lethal Tendencies,

We can certainly understand how frustrating it must be to have interior fan concerns during the summer. If you are interested in visiting a GM certified dealership for a diagnosis, we would be happy to help out. Please send us a private message with your VIN, mileage, preferred dealership and contact information. Have a wonderful day!

Helen
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

